# wft penzill



## Thomas29 (10. April 2010)

Fischt hier jemand diese Rute?

Wollte sie mir als leichte Twitchbait Rute zulegen,die 1,95m Version bis 15g.

Wollte sie ausschließlich zum Barschangeln mit Wobblern bis 6cm nutzen.


Gruß Thomas.


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hab sie mir vorhin für 65 Euro mal bestellt und mal schauen was das Rütchen taugt


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

So,ich hab sie und hätte nicht gedacht,dass das Rütchen für den Preis so geil ist:k


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> So,ich hab sie und hätte nicht gedacht,dass das Rütchen für den Preis so geil ist:k




Beschreib doch mal. 
Welche Länge und welches WG?
Ist das WG realistisch?
Ist sie schlabberig?
Hintere Grifflänge?


#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beschreib doch mal.
> Welche Länge und welches WG?
> Ist das WG realistisch?
> Ist sie schlabberig?
> ...



Länge und Wurfgewicht wie im ersten Beitrag angegeben.

Ob das Wurfgewicht realistisch ist kann ich noch nicht genau sagen,war noch nicht mit der Rute am Wasser.

Die Rute ist alles andere als schlabberig.

Hintere Grifflänge,keine Ahnung,nicht nachgemessen und auch keinen Bock sie jetzt noch mal aus der Garage zu holen,aber wenn es dich wirklich interessiert,mess ich es dir morgen mal aus#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ja mach mal. Muss ja nicht gleich sein.
Und schön ware ein kurzer Kommentar wenn du sie gefischt hast.



#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas29 (15. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja mach mal. Muss ja nicht gleich sein.
> Und schön ware ein kurzer Kommentar wenn du sie gefischt hast.
> 
> 
> ...



MNach ich,ich denk mal am Samstag komm ich ans Wasser.


----------



## fischdieb22 (15. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hi Thomas,

könntest du mir villeicht mal den Tipp geben, wo du das Stöckchen für den Kurs bestellt hast???#h

Im Netz finde ich die 1.95m -Ausführung erst ab 79 Euronen...


----------



## Thomas29 (15. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> könntest du mir villeicht mal den Tipp geben, wo du das Stöckchen für den Kurs bestellt hast???#h
> 
> Im Netz finde ich die 1.95m -Ausführung erst ab 79 Euronen...



http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten/ruten/spinnruten-1/wft-penzill/detail.jsf


----------



## Thomas29 (17. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

So,war jetzt gerade mal mit dem Rütchen am Wasser und bin begeistert.

Zum Twitchen von meinen Barschwobblern bis 6cm wie gemacht und wirklich Top verarbeitet.

Auf jeden Fall ist sie straffer als meine 4-24g Skeletor.

Hab ne 1000er Stradic dran und damit ist sie perfekt ausbalanciert.

Morgen werd ich mich dem guten Stück wohl mal etwas länger widmen.


----------



## paul hucho (19. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Habe mir auch mal eine Penzil bestellt, in 7-28g 2.1m bin gespannt.

:vik:


----------



## Thomas29 (19. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Habe mir auch mal eine Penzil bestellt, in 7-28g 2.1m bin gespannt.
> 
> :vik:



Schreib mal wie du sie findest.

Auf was willst du mit der Version angeln?


----------



## fischdieb22 (20. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke für den Link Thomas!|wavey:

Werd mir mal die 1,80er Variante bestellen, um vllt auch mal am Bach ein wenig UL zu fischen.

Werde berichten!


----------



## Thomas29 (20. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link Thomas!|wavey:
> 
> Werd mir mal die 1,80er Variante bestellen, um vllt auch mal am Bach ein wenig UL zu fischen.
> 
> Werde berichten!



Kein Problem,hab mir die 1,80er auch noch bestellt.


----------



## paul hucho (22. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich will sie für Twitchbaits,Stickbaits ,Popper verwenden.Alle so von 10-25g.

Und auch zum Texas und Carolaina fischen auf Barsch und Zander.#h

gruß
paul


----------



## paul hucho (24. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

So, dei Rute ist da und erster Eindruck ist verdammt ist die geil.
Schön steif und spritzig, im Drill trotzdem weich genug.

Einfach hammer das Teil.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas29 (24. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



paul hucho schrieb:


> So, dei Rute ist da und erster Eindruck ist verdammt ist die geil.
> Schön steif und spritzig, im Drill trotzdem weich genug.
> 
> Einfach hammer das Teil.|wavey:



Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rütchen:m


----------



## King Wetzel (24. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich will die rute auch haben aber ich hab keine lust extra dafür zu bestellen  wie ist denn die ganz feine rute von der aktion her ???
MFG Henry


----------



## Thomas29 (24. April 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Ich will die rute auch haben aber ich hab keine lust extra dafür zu bestellen  wie ist denn die ganz feine rute von der aktion her ???
> MFG Henry



Bestell einfach,du wirst es nich bereuen#6


----------



## Team 7 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hab jetzt auch die 6,5g und die 15g, super Teile! Herrlich leicht und schnell und der Griff ist ja mal sowas von perfekt für meine Griffel...

Hab sie zwar noch nicht im Dauertest, aber trotzdem ein klares #6


MfG


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ist schon was her, dass hier geschrieben wprden ist, aber denkt ihr,dass die Pentill 1,5-6,5g geeignet ist um mit Wobblern -7g und Gummifische bis 5gramm in der Strömung zu führen um auf Forelle zu gehn? Einsatzgebiet ist ein Mittelding zwischen Bach und Fluss (Wupper)


----------



## King Wetzel (26. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

^^ kann ich dir leider noch nicht beantworten meine war vom werk aus kaputt da war die spitze abgebrochen hab sie wieder eingeschickt müsste hoffentlich diese oder nächste woche kommen werde dann berichten


----------



## Walstipper (26. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ist schon was her, dass hier geschrieben wprden ist, aber denkt ihr,dass die Pentill 1,5-6,5g geeignet ist um mit Wobblern -7g und Gummifische bis 5gramm in der Strömung zu führen um auf Forelle zu gehn? Einsatzgebiet ist ein Mittelding zwischen Bach und Fluss (Wupper)



Nein da brauchst du eine starke 3m-Meerforellenrute, sonst zerhackstückt dich der Fisch, und du musst womöglich noch deine leichte Rute hinterherwerfen!

Ernsthaft: Die kleine Penzills sollen ja etwa 1,5fach stärker sein, die dürfte also bis 10g werfen. Für 7g Wobbler in der Strömung wird das aber zu wenig sein, es sei denn die machen kaum Druck. Selbiges bei deinen Gufis.
Eventuell wirklich mal über die -15g nachdenken, die guten Bafos nehmen ohnehin größere Lures.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke für die Antworten
Ich hatte die Rute ganz kurz in der Hand und sie kam mier Ziemlich straff vor und ich glaube das Wg stimmt nicht xD Habe sie mir nicht länger beguckt, da sie in dem Laden überteuert war. Ich hatte vorher die Mitchell Elite Spin 4-18g Wg und bin sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen. Was denkt ihr, welche Penzill der Mitchell vom Wg ähnelt? Ich hoffe ihr hattet die Mitchell schonmal in der Hand xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Für die, die die(|bigeyes) Mitchell nicht kennen.
Die wirft und führt die selben Gewichte wie die 24er Skelli(2,40m). Evtl. kann jemand damit vergleichen. :m
Ich kann zur WFT nix sagen . . .|wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

und ? Was meint ihr reicht die Rute ?


----------



## Wassermännchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ha...ich fische mit der 7-28g + 2000er Battle vom Kajak in der Ostsee auf Dorsch...absolut Geil


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hmm..der Tackleaffe meldet sich nach langer Zeit mal wieder..oh je
Mal spekulativ..fürs barscheln in Kanälen mit kleinen GuFis scheint mir die 7-28g dann doch oversized oder doch nicht?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Bitte gebt mir eine Antwort ich will die Rute bald bestellen ... MfG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

SpinnAngler,
hier noch eine Auswahl von Meinungen:

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=16554.html


----------



## Fragezeichen (27. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

also ich fische die rute in der 6,5g version im stillwasser und bin extremst begeistert. köder gehen problemlos bis etwa 10g (auch deepdiver), drüber habe ich noch nicht probiert. leichtesten köder den ich dranhatte war 3g, auch kein problem den noch auf weite zu bringen.
fische bisher nur bachforellen bis etwa 40cm und ne regenbogen von 50cm die mächtig radau gemacht hat, aber konnte man dennoch problemlos und relativ zügig ausdrillen.

sieht für beobachter auch tierisch lustig aus, wenn man vom boot damit angelt, die rute fast nen halbkreis richtung grund macht weil ein fisch sich mal ein paar meter flucht senkrecht nach unten gönnt und ist ne riesenfreude im drill.

für leute, die bei ihrem händler nicht probegrabbeln können: die rute ist ein absolutes brett, geht aber unter harter drillbelastung etwa richtung semi parabolisch. ist mit rollen bis etwa 200g gut ausbalanciert, allerdings sollte der rollenfuß nicht zu kräftig sein, kumpel hat ne 2500er (glaub ich) dran, da wurde es eng...ging aber noch so eben.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (28. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

@Fragezeichen danke du ich kann mit der selben rute im fließenden Gewässer Wupper damit Wöbbler bis höchstens 10cm twitchen ? im idealfall aber eher zwischen 3-7cm ? und Gummifische bis 7g Führen? Ich will fas feines für Forellen ich habe bei uns auch schon eine von 60cm gefangen ich denke kein Problem für die Rute oder? Oder sollte ich eine Klasse härter nehmen ich will nicht eine zu harte Rute aber auch keine zu leichte ?


----------



## Fragezeichen (28. April 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

also die gummis sollten kein problem darstellen (wenn du allerdings 7g bleikopf meinst und dazu nochn gummi, der ja auch noch ein paar gramm wiegt, wieder grenzwertig), die haben ja wenig wasserwiderstand, aber 10cm wobbler gegen die strömung twitchen könnte knapp werden. ich kenne allerdings die wupper nicht und die stellen wo du angelst, wenn da (sehr) wenig strömung ist könntest du damit hinkommen. sonst würde wohl eine nummer kräftiger mehr sinn machen.

was die stabilität der rute angeht sollte die auch noch ne 60er forelle aushalten (wenn du nicht mit aller gewalt den fisch aus dem wasser pumpst und die bremse gut eingestellt und ruckfrei ist), ich habe allerdings die version mit einteiligem blank und griff einzeln, glaube die aktuellen penzills sind mehrmals geteilt und kann nix über die qualität der steckverbindungen sagen.

frag doch mal in deinem angelladen, ob er dir beide versionen besorgt, damit du die in aktion testen kannst...da reichen ja ein paar würfe mit den angedachten ködern und du wählst dir die passende aus, die andere kann er ja dann in den laden stellen.

hoffe das beantwortet deine fragen


----------



## Perlfisch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Noch eine Frage :

welche Rollen fischt ihr mit der Penzill ?


----------



## Fragezeichen (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Nimm einfach eine 1000er oder 2000er, die dir gefällt und qualitativ akzeptabel ist. Also ne brauchbare Schnurverlegung und ne sanft laufende Bremse (damit sichs anständig wirft und auch mal was größeres einsteigen kann ohne dir die Rute zu zerlegen). 
Es ist und bleibt ne UL Rute die mehr oder weniger für "kleine" Fische gedacht ist. Natürlich kann man da auch ne 300€ Rolle dranklatschen, aber ich finde alles hat seine Grenzen. 
Ich hab ne Exage dran, aber optisch passt die so garnicht, lag halt rum und für mein Empfinden absolut ausreichend. 
Bei Okuma, Ryobi, Daiwa, Shimano solltest du zwischen 30 und 50 Euronen was finden (und sicher noch bei einigen anderen Herstellern).
Und falls das irgendwie falsch rüberkam in meinen letzten Posts: man kann mal 60er Forellen bändigen und man kann auch mal etwas größere Deepdiver fischen (aber nicht unbedingt optimal führen), das sollte aber nicht der eigentliche Einsatzzweck sein, weil die Rute da nunmal schon am Maximum ist. Das ist kein Allzweck-Zauberstecken.

EDIT: Hab nochmal meine Posts gelesen und muss was zur Balance ändern...ich schrieb ausbalanciert mit Rollen bis 200gr, also meine wiegt wohl schon etwas mehr und die Rolle vom Kumpel noch mal etwas mehr, da sind wohl ~250g realistischer, nicht dass hier noch irgendwer wegen meinem Geschreibsel meint eine schweineteure Magnesiumrolle kaufen zu müssen damit die Rute auch ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich war gestern bei Askari und war erstaunt ich hatte die 2teilige bestellt, aber die man in der Mitte teilt und nicht am Griff (1,5-6,5g), doch kam die mit dem Geteilten Griff an. So wie ich das mit bekommen haben gibts 2 Penzills die eine hat den Griff die andere den? Ich habe mir im Laden eine 1000er Catana FB geben lassen, da ich eine Catana FA zu Hause hab(10g Unterschied) und das Gerät war einfach nicht optimal viel zu Kopflastig. Wo wir dann 20Uhr hatten sagte die Verkäuferin wir haben jetzt Ladenschluss wenn sie jetzt zum Ende kommen. Ich habe mir gedacht ist das Ihr Ernst ich will hier villeicht eine Rute kaufen. Das war dann der Hauptgrund warum ich die Rute da liegen lassen hab.


----------



## King Wetzel (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Also meine penzill ist gestern angekommen, die ersten wurf tests im garten waren positiv! Heute abend kann ich mehr sagen, gleich gehts ans wasser! 
Ich fische eine black arc, aber vlt kommt demnächst ne kleine sargus oder stradic ins haus 
Gruß henry


----------



## DropShotter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Also meine penzill ist gestern angekommen, die ersten wurf tests im garten waren positiv! Heute abend kann ich mehr sagen, gleich gehts ans wasser!
> Ich fische eine black arc, aber vlt kommt demnächst ne kleine sargus oder stradic ins haus
> Gruß henry



Moin henry!

Für welches Modell hattest du dich entschieden und welche Erfahrungen hast du gemacht?

Gruß

DS


----------



## goolgetter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir eine Penzill zuzulegen.
Würde sie für´s T-und C- Rig nutzen wollen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welches WG wäre da angebracht.
Die Rute mit bis 6,5gr oder die bis 15 gr.
Reicht die bis 6,5gr. weil sie vielleicht noch ausreichend Reserven nach oben hin hat?

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...=1737&osCsid=84b510fa8e31930128cf4b0bf2a1a52e

Nutz einer von Euch zufällig diese Rute für Finessetechniken?
Über ein paar Infos würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Strelasundangler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*



goolgetter schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir eine Penzill zuzulegen.
> Würde sie für´s T-und C- Rig nutzen wollen.
> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welches WG wäre da angebracht.
> Die Rute mit bis 6,5gr oder die bis 15 gr.
> ...



Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie schwer deine Bullets sein sollen... 
Ich muss gleich dazu sagen, ich hab die Rute (noch) nicht, habe mich aber in vielen Foren darüber belesen.

Wenn man mehreren Berichten verschiedener Besitzer der Penzil glaubt, so kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass die Penzill 1,5 - 6,5 g etwa max. 7g Bullets verträgt, das ist aber schon die maximale Obergrenze, eher 5 g. 
Da du, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, an der Peene fischt?!? - würde ich dir zur strafferen 15g Version raten um gewisse Reserven zu haben, sowohl in Sachen Strömung als auch im Drill.

Aber vll. kann dir das hier noch jemand konkreter beantworten #h


lG Strelasundangler !


----------



## goolgetter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke schonmal für die Info´s Strelasundangler.
Ja die Peene ist mein Hauptgewässer 
Habe auch schon viel über die Rute gelesen.
Werde mal meinen Dealer vor Ort Fragen ob er sie mir Probeweise mal ordert, so das ich sie mal begrabbeln kann.


----------



## Strelasundangler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*



goolgetter schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Info´s Strelasundangler.
> Ja die Peene ist mein Hauptgewässer
> Habe auch schon viel über die Rute gelesen.
> Werde mal meinen Dealer vor Ort Fragen ob er sie mir Probeweise mal ordert, so das ich sie mal begrabbeln kann.



Na dann berichte mal welche es nun geworden ist und wie die Praxis aussieht !


----------



## KugelBlitz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hi Leute
Also ich fische seit nem Monat die Penzill in 4-17gr und bin absolut begeistert.Fische hauptsächlich Texas und Carolina Rig mit 7,5-12 gramm auf Barsch.Rücknmeldung im Stillwasser is Top und selbst Bisse von fingerlangen Barschen spürt man im Blank.:k
Illex Chubby und Squirrel (61er und 76er) lassen sich herrvorragend führen und vor allem zielgenau weit werfen.
Die Barsche waren bisher zwar max. 30cm aber machen extrem Spass...
Habe auch ne 42er Regenbogenforelle problemlos,mit viel spass, ausdrillen können.
Der Zander von ca 65-70cm gestern war allerdings nen hartes Stück arbeit!der hat sich mächtig reingehängt und die Rute meiner meinung nach ans Ende gebracht.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln hab is der Rollenhalter!
Muss den nach etwa 2 Stunden wieder festdrehen weil er sich löst (Rolle is ne 2500er Rarenium).
Aber sonst bin ich absolut begeistert wie feinfühlig diese Rute ist.
Greetz Tobi


----------



## goolgetter (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke Kugelblitz für den ausführlichen Bericht.

Hat noch jemand solche Erfahrungen mit dem Rollenhalter gemacht?


----------



## goolgetter (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

So habe mir nun die Penzill 1,95m (1+1) 4-15 gr. gegönnt.
Sie hängt an ner 1000´er Rarenium bespult mit einer
Power Pro in 0,10 mm
Habe sie auch gleich mal getestet.

Chubby, Squirrel und Co lassen sich gut führen.
Jiggen mit entsprechenden Gewichten macht echt spaß und die Rückmeldung ist wirklich sehr gut.

Ein Barsch war so freundlich und entschneiderte mich auch umgehend. Gebissen auf ein ASP 14gr. Mehr ging dann aber auch nicht.

Der Watermonitor 85 fliegt unglaublich weit an dieser Combo  Richtung Horizont. |bigeyes
Ich denke ich werde viel Spaß damit haben.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

hab auch ne penzill, aber in der 1,5 - 6,5g version in kombination mit ner certate 2506 finesse. die combo ist sehr gut ausbalanciert und kleine wobbler lassen sich super werfen. 

die rückmeldung ist ebenfalls 1a. 

für mich eine der besten (günstigen) ul-ruten, die's gibt. in jedem fall vergleichbar mit ner tailwalk del sol, die das doppelte kostet...


----------



## tyirian (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich hab mir vor ca. 4 Monaten auch die Penzill (185cm 1,5 - 6,5, altes Model) geleistet. Als Rolle ist die Sargus in 2000 montiert.

Bis jetzt hab ich den kauf nicht einmal bereut. 
Macht einfach Spass damit zu fischen.  

Wobei die 1,5 - 6,5g etwas untertrieben sind, oder? Würde eher mal auf 6,5- 15g schätzen.

Hat schon jemand mal nen 70+ Hecht mit ihr gedrillt?


----------



## tyirian (27. August 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Da ich meine Sargus heute morgen leider geschrottet hab, würde ich mir gerne eine neue Rolle kaufen. 

Die Rolle soll wie oben genannt an die Penzill (185cm 1,5 - 6,5, altes Model).

Leider weiß ich noch nicht ganz für welches Modell ich mich entscheiden soll. 
Budget: ~130€

In die engere Auswahl sind bis jetzt: 

Shimano Rarenium CI4 FA 2500er
SHIMANO Stradic FC 2500er

Meinungen?

Könnt ihr noch was empfehlen? Toll wäre natürlich wenn ihr bereits die Rolle an der Penzill gefischt habt bzw. fischt.


----------



## h4rm (28. August 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hat jemand gerademal einen Shop wo es das neue Modell gibt finde gerade nur das alte überall.
Danke


----------



## Nolfravel (28. August 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

@Tyrian: Ich würde da ganz eindeutig die Rarenium ranhängen.
Zum einen ist sie deutlich leichter und meiner Meinung nach schockt eine Rolle mit hoher Überstzung nicht wirklich an einer UL.


----------



## goolgetter (29. August 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Aktualisierung:

Kam mit der PowerPro 0,10mm nicht zurecht hatte laufend Perücken.
War auch nicht wirklich rund. Habe jetzt probeweise eine Fireline Crystal 0.10mm (Herstellerangabe ) drauf. Bislang ohne Probleme. Mal abwarten.


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (9. September 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hey leute will mir die rute auch hohlen bei askari aber nur zum twitschen auf barsche mit mini wobblern z.B. dem hiroko minnow von comoran dachte mir die 1-5 gramm zu kaufen ist das modell oder generell dafür geeignet ? Und wenn nciht welche ruten könnt ihrmir empfehlen?und hat schon einer die 1-5?


----------



## fischermann97 (8. November 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Um das Thema noch mal aus dem Untergrund hervor zu holen  ich wollte mir evtl die Penzill holen , entweder in 0.5-3.5 oder in 1.5-6.5 . Generell wäre mir erstgenannte lieber , wollte jetzt aber mal fragen , ob es die auch 2 geteilt gibt ? 
Gruß


----------



## lio18168 (15. November 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hallo, mir gefällt die Wft Penzill sehr gut. Würde mir gerne die 2,10 von 7-28 gr. 2 geteilt holen. Einsatzgebiet wäre Wobbler twitschen auf Hecht und Co.Kann jemand etwas zur dieser Rute sagen??? Weiß jemand eventuell auch wo man günstig eine her bekommt??  lg lio


----------



## fischermann97 (15. November 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Also , ich war jetzt grad beim Händler , einer der besten , was sag ich , DIE beste Rute zum twitchen , die ich je in der Hand gehabt hab . Zum twitchen auf Hecht dürfte sie reichen , von der Aktion her ist die echt ein Brett und wirft meiner Meinung nach bestimmt 8 Gramm mehr wie angegeben . 
Gruß


----------



## allegoric (15. November 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

So, ich habe mir heute die WFT Penzill geholt für 7-28g.
Was soll ich sagen, die Rute an sich hat wirklich einen wunderbaren Blank. Der hat die Aktion und das Feingefühl, was ich von einer solchen Rute erwarte. Das Gewicht ist leicht kopflastig, ist aber auch gut so, denn ich hatte noch nicht mal ne Rolle dran...DENN

ich gebe die Rute zurück, da ich mehrere Mängel feststellen musste. Zum einen sind die Zierwicklungen total für den Hintern. Das hätte man sich sparen können, wenn keine einzige vernünftig gewickelt ist. Zum anderen waren 4 der 7 Ringe verbogen und nicht in einer Flucht. Das beides ist bei Blank noch zu verkraften. Was aber gar nicht ging, war ein "Knarzen" am untersten Ring sobald dieser belastet wird. Woher das kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber man merkt es im Blank und darum wandert die Rute zurück.

Ich versuche mein Glück bei einem anderen Anbieter hoffentlich haben die ein anwandfreies Stück.


----------



## lio18168 (16. November 2011)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke euch für die Infos....


----------



## tyirian (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Welche Rollengröße würdet ihr für die Penzill (185cm 1,5 - 6,5, altes Model) empfehlen?
1000er oder 2500er. 

Rolle ist die Rarenium.


----------



## iltis05 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Da kannste ruhig die 2500der nehmen die fällt nicht sonderlich auf.So hab ich die kombo auch gefischt.Bin kein Freunde von Tausender Rollen,aber ich hab auf meine Fanta Red 1,80m eine Shimano Biomaster in 1000der größe drauf gemacht. Und was soll ich sagen das geht wunderbar,und Wurfweiten einbusen hab ich nicht großartig feststellen könne.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## tyirian (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke für den Tipp!

Dann werde ich mir mal die Rarenium gönnen. |supergri


----------



## MrFloppy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

2500er ist die beste wahl für das -6,5g modell. hab dieses ebenfalls (1+1) mit ner certate 2506 finesse. als schnur kann ich die climax mono br8 empfehlen.


----------



## bassproshops (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hey

Für 2012 wird es ja einige neue Penzills geben )
Wer sie noch nicht hat, kann sie ja mal im WFT Katalog ansehen...

Aber hat den schon einer eine der neuen Penzills ?
Ich finde die Ruten, u.a. Penzill Nano sehr interessant.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Schlebusch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Kann mir jemand eventuell berichten ob die WFT Penzill in der 1,95m 4-15 Wg und die 2,10m 4-17 Wg noch mit Ködern wie den Arnaud 110F mit 18g klar kommen beim auswerfen und beim twitchen bzw bei der Köderführung?


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

An der 1,95m 4-15 g geht ein 115er magsquad nicht mehr wirklich gut zu animieren. Der wiegt 16 g...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Also die 1,95m packt das mit dem schlanken 110f noch rel.problemlos...Wurf null Problem,Animation noch akzeptabel(mit der 15g lade ich 16g ASP Spinner *voll* durch)


----------



## Schlebusch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an soweit.
Meine schwersten Köder sind eh nur der Lukcy Craft Live Pointer 110 mit 16g und der Illex Arnaud 110F mit 18g. Die fische ich ziemlich selten, eher mit kleineren Ködern. Und wenn man das so liest und hört wird es für die Rute ja wohl kein Problem sein wenn ich "mal" mit den beiden Ködern fische.
Ich denke die Rute wird es  
Mein Favorit war eigentlich die Berkley Pulse jedoch habe ich oft gelesen das sie im gegensatz zu der Penzill ein bisschen schwabbeliger sein soll weshalb die Penzill wohl auch das Rennen gemacht hat.


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



LEV schrieb:


> Mein Favorit war eigentlich die Berkley Pulse jedoch habe ich oft gelesen das sie im gegensatz zu der Penzill ein bisschen schwabbeliger sein soll weshalb die Penzill wohl auch das Rennen gemacht hat.




wollt mal fragen, für welche du dich entschieden hast? mir liegen beide auch im auge


----------



## Schlebusch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Habe mich für die Penzil entschieden. Genau das was ich gesucht habe absolut geniale Rute!


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

und welche genau hast genommen?
hab aktuell im netz nur die vertikalen gefunden(mit den kleinen ringen)


----------



## Schlebusch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

1,95m 4-15Wg
Habe ich bei Angelsport Schirmer bestellt


----------



## Pfiffikuss (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

@bobbykron

Fische die Penzill in der 1.5-6.5/4-17gr für's twitchen kleiner/mittlerer Wobbler.Einfach nur genial das Stöckchen! Leicht,filigran und Kraftvoll zu gleich.Das 7-28gr. Modell sollte für Dein Vorhaben ideal sein!

gruß peter


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

hab auch hier nur die vertikal (mit kleinen ringen) in länge und gewicht passend gefunden 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/1...Penzill-Vertikal-Spin-BR-2-teilig-50818p.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



bobbykron schrieb:


> wollt mal fragen, für welche du dich entschieden hast? mir liegen beide auch im auge



Gut sind beide,besitze beide..die Penzill ist aber(zumindest im Handling,Verarbeitung eher so lala) besser.Deutlichere Rückmeldung,bessere Wurfeigenschaften und härter im Kreuz.

Hab im März am Tag der Einweihung am Wasser mit der 1,95m  4-15 g gleich einen 62er Zetti erwischt.Spassfaktor 100...nur nicht für den Zetti.Stellt auch eine Pulse nicht wirklich vor grosse Probleme aber die Reserven der Penzill sind weit höher.Der dünne Blank hat Bärenkräfte.


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> @bobbykron
> 
> Fische die Penzill in der 1.5-6.5/4-17gr für's twitchen kleiner/mittlerer Wobbler.Einfach nur genial das Stöckchen! Leicht,filigran und Kraftvoll zu gleich.Das 7-28gr. Modell sollte für Dein Vorhaben ideal sein!
> 
> gruß peter




wie würdest du denn die penzill und die berkley pulse einschätzen? hatte dein inserat gesehen/dir geschrieben wegen der skelli und der pulse -30g und hab auch mit der pulse geliebäugelt. lohnt sich die mehrinvestition in die penzill?
wie schätzt du die verarbeitung, das feedback, den härtegrad und das reale WG der pulse/penzill ein?

vielen danke für die mühe


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gut sind beide,besitze beide..die Penzill ist aber(zumindest im Handling,Verarbeitung eher so lala) besser.Deutlichere Rückmeldung,bessere Wurfeigenschaften und härter im Kreuz.
> 
> Hab im März am Tag der Einweihung am Wasser mit der 1,95m  4-15 g gleich einen 62er Zetti erwischt.Spassfaktor 100...nur nicht für den Zetti.Stellt auch eine Pulse nicht wirklich vor grosse Probleme aber die Reserven der Penzill sind weit höher.Der dünne Blank hat Bärenkräfte.



ich brauch einfach zu lange zum tippen 
danke für die einschätzung 

schwanke noch zwischen
pulse 183cm -40g
und penzill -28g oder -38g
oder ???

ran soll ne 2000er battle
köder sind gummis -8cm und max 28g kopf (17- 21g im normalfall)

Merci


----------



## Pfiffikuss (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



bobbykron schrieb:


> wie würdest du denn die penzill und die berkley pulse einschätzen? hatte dein inserat gesehen/dir geschrieben wegen der skelli und der pulse -30g und hab auch mit der pulse geliebäugelt. lohnt sich die mehrinvestition in die penzill?
> wie schätzt du die verarbeitung, das feedback, den härtegrad und das reale WG der pulse/penzill ein?
> 
> vielen danke für die mühe



Da ich beide fische würde ich Dir ganz klar zur Penzill raten!Sie ist ein Tick kraftvoller aber hat eine viel bessere Rückmeldung.Hatte auch das 7-28 Modell in den Händen und war begeistert.
Schau mal hier...www.bac-shop.de


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



bobbykron schrieb:


> wie würdest du denn die penzill und die berkley pulse einschätzen? hatte dein inserat gesehen/dir geschrieben wegen der skelli und der pulse -30g und hab auch mit der pulse geliebäugelt. lohnt sich die mehrinvestition in die penzill?
> wie schätzt du die verarbeitung, das feedback, den härtegrad und das reale WG der pulse/penzill ein?
> 
> vielen danke für die mühe



Ich klinke mich mal ein:
Mehrinvestition lohnt auf jeden Fall.Feedback sehr gut.
Die Pulse hat das realistischere WG,bei den Penzills scheint es so das du erst ab der 7-28g  in realistische Zonen kommst.Alles darunter verträgt mehr!Ist genauso unterdeklariert wie die Gunki Hayashi 7-28 g,die kommt auch erst ab ca 12 g so langsam in Fahrt.Aber dann...
Kleinere Spinner machen mir mit der Penzill nicht so einen Spaß,da punktet die Pulse aber für Gufi passt mir die Penzill besser..und wer Twichtbaits gern aus dem Handgelenk animiert,wird auch da mit der Penzill seinen Spaß haben.


Verarbeitung ist bei der Penzill gelegentlich so lala.Am Griff gibts nix zu mäkeln aber schiefe Zierwicklungen,Luftbläschen an der Ringlackierung und Harz das aus den Ringstegen quillt kamen schon mal vor.Ok,gibt für weit weit mehr Kohle auch Rocksweeper mit Kleberresten auf dem EVA oder abfallenden Endkappen|rolleyes
Bei den 1+1 teiligen gab es *vereinzelt* schiefe Blanks.


----------



## bobbykron (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

na dann behalte ich diese
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...chruten/wft-penzill-vertikal-ruten/detail.jsf
wohl mal im auge. vielleicht gibts ja mal n angebot dazu


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Aufpassen bei der Grifflänge...die 7-28 g gibts als 2 teilige sowie mit 1+1 Teilung(am Griff).Die "echten" 2teiler haben einen etwas längeren Griff.Den finde ich für den GuFi Einsatz pers.etwas passender

tja..7-28 oder 8-38g?Vom Bauch her. würde ich auf letztere tippen.Also falls du keine Möglichkeit hast beide live zu begrabbeln lieber beide bestellen und dann die unpassende retour.Arbeitsmaterial muss passen !

Ups..schon gelesen,jetzt war ich zu langsam:m


----------



## bobbykron (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

war nochmal beim örtlichen tackledealer 

hab mich da ja n bisschen verliebt...
er hat da ne garbolino draken komando stehen.
200cm -40g
1+1
sehr sensible spitze aber ohne ende power
siehe hier:
http://www.sensas-futter.de/Ruten/S...do-Spinnrute-F-BRILLOUX-1-70m-2-0m::1854.html

hat damit zufällig einer erfahrungen?
sprengt zwar bisschen den preislichen rahmen, aber naja


----------



## bobbykron (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

scheint keiner die Garbolino draken komando zu kennen, oder !?


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich möchte ne UL Rute für *5cm Gummis & Twister mit 2 - 3.5g* Köpfen und *5-6cm Wobbler* (größtenteils Spro Power).

Fische nur in Stillwasser (Kanal & Seen & ein Fluß der von der Fließgeschwindigkeit auch ein See ist )

Würdet ihr die Penzill in *1.5g - 6g oder 1g - 5g* nehmen?


(Wobbler sind verschiedene günstige Spro Power / Zebco Slo Mo) 

Danke!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich kann Dir die Penzill in 1.5-6.5gr für Dein Vorhaben absolut empfehlen!Kleine Kopytos,Sq 61 und Chubbys lassen sich damit Super fischen.Zudem hat die Rute Reserven wo das Wurfgewicht eher um die 10gr anzusiedeln ist.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke dir!#6


----------



## zanderfreak14 (25. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

bin mir unschlüssig welches wg ich für twitchbaits von 5-8cm und 4-8g verwenden soll, würdet ihr mir zur 1.5-6.5g Version raten?oder doch zur 4-15g?

es sollen z.B. x-rap 06 und x-rap deep 08, die dem sq61 und dem sq67 ähneln eingesetzt werden.

reicht die 6.5g version bei dem tief tauchenden 8g schweren köder aus?


----------



## Pfiffikuss (25. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Für die leichtere Penzill wäre das nach meinem Empfinden schon grenzwertig.Würde die 4-15gr. Rute nehmen.Hast dann noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## zanderfreak14 (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

danke

aber die sache ist so, dass ich schon eine 30g rute habe (von jenzi) und wenn die penzill so viel stärker als angegeben dann hab ich ja quasi zwei ruten mit dem gleichen wg.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

mit der 6.5g variante kann ich also keine 8g deep diver fischen.

läd sich denn die 15g beim werfen des sq61 (4,5g) und x-rap06 (4g) noch richtig auf?

wie viel wg hat die 15g version in wirklichkeit, was meinst du?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> mit der 6.5g variante kann ich also keine 8g deep diver fischen.
> 
> läd sich denn die 15g beim werfen des sq61 (4,5g) und x-rap06 (4g) noch richtig auf?
> 
> wie viel wg hat die 15g version in wirklichkeit, was meinst du?



Also aufladen mit 4 bzw 4,5 g....nicht wirklich.Ist dann mehr schleudern als gut aufgeladener Wurf.Das kann z.B.meine Pezon+ Michel Concept Street 5-20g (bescheuerter Name für eine sehr gute Rute)weitaus besser. In Schwung kommt die 4-15g Penzill so ab 7g.DD mit 8 g werfen und führen gehen super.

Die 4-15 g kann ich mit einem 18g ASP Spinner noch *voll* durchziehen.Wenn du dann denn Wurf nicht leicht bremst,hagelt der ASP am gegenüberliegenden Kanalufer ins Gebüsch.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> mit der 6.5g variante kann ich also keine 8g deep diver fischen.
> 
> läd sich denn die 15g beim werfen des sq61 (4,5g) und x-rap06 (4g) noch richtig auf?
> 
> wie viel wg hat die 15g version in wirklichkeit, was meinst du?



Nun wenn Du überwiegend mit kleinen Wobbler fischt 5-8cm(4-10gr)und im Stillwasser unterwegs bist dann nimm das 1.5-6.5gr. Modell.
Die 4-15 Rute nehme ich für Baits 10-13cm(8-20gr).Kannst damit aber auch gut Mepps Spinner werfen/führen.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten! 
Dann nehme ich die 6.5g Version falls die dd's ab 7g nich mehr gehen, hab ich ja noch die 10-30g jenzy.
besser ,als wenn ich mit der jenzy und der 15g penzill zwar die 10g dinger fischen kann aber die 4g dinder mit keiner.
P.S. fische fast immer im stillwasser


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Falls du noch mehr über die Penzill 6,5 g lesen möchtest:
http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=32254.html


----------



## Seefliege (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

|wavey:

" ... wie viel wg hat die 15g version in wirklichkeit, was meinst du? ..."

Sie ist zwar nicht so ein Brett wie ne vgl.bare Rocke, aber hat schon eine ordentliche Rückstellkraft. Ich verwende sie gerne zum Barschangeln an den Bodden. Unvermeidbaren Beifang bis 90 cm hat sie bislang gut verkraftet. Deshalb nutze ich sie dort auch.  Als reine Barschrute für kleinere und mittlere Fische, die ja nun mal meistens beissen, wäre sie mir zu straff ... Aber das ist ja nicht nur eine Frage der verwendeten Köder, sondern auch des Geschmackes ... :m
79er DD Squirrel kann man meiner Erfahrung nach auch noch mit der 6,5 g Rute ganz gut animieren. Die sollen ja nicht unbedingt gejerkt, sondern getwitcht werden. Dafür ist ne etwas weichere Aktion garnicht so schlecht. Aber auch hier gilt: Geschmackssache; 10 Angler, 10 Meinungen ... #c Probiers halt aus. Sind ja nicht so teuer die Stecken ... |rolleyes


----------



## ein Angler (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hi
Schau Dir auch die Nano von Penzill an.
Ich habe die Rute bis 6,5gr. ein saugeiles Teil für Barsche.
Ich hatte letztens auch Rapfen, 3 Stück (60-70cm) hintereinander mit der Rute bewältigen müssen. Die Rute meistert es. Aber Wobbler ab einem gewissen Druckaufbau, dann geht sie in die Kniehe. Mepps bis 3 sind vertretbar. Ich angel sehr gerne mit dem Teil.
Andreas


----------



## zanderfreak14 (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

danke danke
die pezon michel und die nano penzill sind mir mit über 100€ leider etwas zu teur, da ich Schüler bin.
ich denke es wird die 6.5g.
für köder wie den sq79dd hab ich ja die 30g rute 

hat die 2teilige in der aktion nachteile gegenüber1+1 (muss meine ruten auf dem fahrrad transportieren

ist die one foregrip noch angenehm zugreifen (mag blankkontakt)


----------



## Perch-Noob (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Moin, mit der 6,5er kannst nichts verkehrt machen.
Fische selbst die mittig geteilte und find sie klasse, Gummis am 5g Kopf kriegst du locker auf 30m und hast auch noch gut Gefühl im Stöckchen.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Schau Dir auch die Nano von Penzill an.
> Ich habe die Rute bis 6,5gr. ein saugeiles Teil für Barsche.
> Ich hatte letztens auch Rapfen, 3 Stück (60-70cm) hintereinander



Nur hat die Penzill Nano 7g real nicht wirklich viel mit L zu tun.Nicht mal ansatzweise.Leicht ist da nur das Rutengewicht|rolleyes

Die hatte ich letzte Woche mal begutachtet.|bigeyesDanach wusste ich auch, warum jeder halbwegs gescheite Händler sie 
bis 20g einstuft.Kein Wunder das daran der Rapfen ein dummes Gesicht macht..und der Angler der es gerne wirklich leicht wollte auch.Also ein wenig Understatement lasse ich ja durchgehen aber das ist eindeutig voll daneben.

Also solange die Durchschnittsgrösse der Gestreiften nicht permanent um die 40cm liegt,eher oversized.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (26. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

kann man den foregrip auch irgendwie abmachen wenn eim der nicht gefällt, weil hatte den irgendwo einzelnd gesehen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> kann man den foregrip auch irgendwie abmachen wenn eim der nicht gefällt, weil hatte den irgendwo einzelnd gesehen?



Die Ur-Penzills wurden *ohne* Foregrip ausgeliefert.Optisch nicht so der Brüller finde ich.Und solange du keine Hände im Zwergenformat hast,passt auch der Zeigefinger trotz Foregrip  auf den Blank.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (3. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Die 2tlg. 6,5g ist heute angekommen, ich bekomme sie zu Weihnachten.
Ich durfte sie kurz nach Fehlern untersuchen|supergri.
Die nicht ganz perfekten Zierwicklungen stören mich nicht, jedoch hat sie einen gaaanz leichten Knick an der Steckverbindung.
Sie ist an der Spitze genau 10mm weiter rechts, als wenn sie gerade wäre, also nur minimal.
Wie ist das bei euren penzills, wie gerade sind die?
Könnte das Probleme beim twitchen oder eine verringerte Wurfweite bringen, sollte ich die Rute zurückschicken?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie behalten.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## ein Angler (4. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hi Kalle
Bei meiner ist nix abweichend krumm oder schief. #d
Musst Du wissen ob Du damit lebst. Wenn bis Weinachten Zeit zurück und neu.
Andreas


----------



## olaft64 (4. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich würde sie auch zurückschicken- nicht, dass Du eine Sollbruchstelle in der Rute hast und beim ersten größeren Fisch ein "Knack" hörst...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Sie ist an der Spitze genau 10mm weiter rechts, als wenn sie gerade wäre, also nur minimal.
> Wie ist das bei euren penzills, wie gerade sind die?
> Könnte das Probleme beim twitchen oder eine verringerte Wurfweite bringen, sollte ich die Rute zurückschicken?



10mm Abweichung bezeichnest du als minimal?
Zurück damit.Fürs hingelegte Geld kannst du einen geraden Stecken erwarten.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (4. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Also mit Knick meine ich, dass der Zapfen in der Steckverbindung leicht schief eingesetzt ist.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## zanderfreak14 (5. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich habe heute noch einmal nachgemessen es sind doch nur 5mm.
Was meint ihr nun, behalten oder zurück? 
Auf den Photos sieht man das sie nur wenig schief ist.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Gigi23 (5. November 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

wft Penzill sind gut für das geld


----------



## CKBW (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vor mir für die neue Saison die Penzill zum Barschangeln zu zulegen, Köder sollen kleine Wobbler ( slick Stick/ Squirrel/ kleine Spros) werden bis max 10g und Gummis ( shaker 3,25"/ Swing fat Impact/ Easy Shiner auch mal in 4") bis 7 cm mit Jigs bis 7g. Hauptsächlich Angele ich an der Maas und am Julianankanal. 

Ich hatte an die 210 cm mit einem WG von 4-17g gedacht, als Rolle hatte ich an eine 1000 Exage oder Sargus gedacht, mit 0,10 Code Red oder 0,08 Fox Rage Steel Braid.

Meint ihr diese Combo Funktioniert so? Da ich dort doch auch mit dem ein auf anderen Hecht und Zander rechnen muss.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

Gruß 
CKBW


----------



## hannh (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: wft penzill*

hallo

kennt hier jemand die wft penzill classic wobbler rute ???
wollte sie mir vielleicht kaufen, guck mir aber noch ein paar andere ruten an.

aber die penzill ist bei mir schon in der engeren auswahl.
hat den jemand schon mal mit ihr gefischt ???

lg


----------



## olli81 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: wft penzill*

Ich Fische diese rute in 2.65m  und wg 14 bis 58 gramm.

Bin sehr begeistert davon.


 Habe hauptsächlich gummifische mit 14 bis 21gramm gefischt und spinner und blinker bis 35gramm.

Habe in der kategorie noch einige andere Ruten im laden probiert die aber alle sehr kopflastig waren. Und keine hat ein geringeres Eigengewicht. 

Fazit sehr leichte rute , trotzdem schön straff, mit mittelgroßer rolle perfect ausbalanciert.


----------



## hannh (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hey Olli

die gleiche rute hatte ich auch schon in der hand.
2.65m wg 14 bis 58 gramm

wie schon gesagt, bin ich auch sehr begeistert von der rute.
nächste woche nach der angelmesse duisburg werde ich mich entscheiden welche rute es wird...

lg


----------



## fishfan.2310 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: wft penzill*

Hallo! 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten Jerkrute für meine Baitcastrolle, so bis 60g WG. Da bin ich auf die WFT Penzill Jerkbait gestoßen. Kennt die einer von euch bzw. ist die empfehlenswert?


----------



## R.Flagg (19. April 2015)

*AW: wft penzill*

hallo,

ich wollte mir auch gerne eine relativ leichte Barschrute holen und bin nun auf die Penzill gestoßen. Nach den Meinungen zu urteilen scheint es ja eine sehr gute Rute zu sein.

Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher welche Variante ich nehmen soll. Mein Händler hat sie leider auch nicht vor Ort.
Mein Hauptköder wäre ein 5cm Kopyto mit einem 7 gramm Kopf.

Nun bin ich mir unsicher ob ich die 1,5-6,5 gr Wurfgewicht oder die 4-17 gr Wurfgewicht nehmen soll. Hauptsächlich wird die zum Jiggen verwendet.

Ich wäre über ein paar Meinungen und Tipps dankbar #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2015)

*AW: wft penzill*

Die 6,5er kann den Köder noch gut händeln und die 17er kann den Köder schon gut genug.
Wenn du also auch mal nen etwas größeren Köder fischen willst, nimm die 17er und wenn du öfter mal nen kleineren Köder(Richtung UL) nutzen willst, nimm die 6,5er.#6

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ruten fällt nicht so groß aus wie es die Angabe vermuten lässt.


----------



## Moerser83 (19. April 2015)

*AW: wft penzill*

Weiß jemand von euch ob man die Feststellmutter für die Rolle auch einzeln bekommen kann? 
Weil ich hab die abgespeckte Variante wo nur das Schraubgewinde ist und würde mal gerne die mit dem Stück Duplongriff ausprobieren. 
Ausstausch ist kein Problem, ist ne einteilige die am Griff geteilt ist. 

Lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2015)

*AW: wft penzill*

Als Zubehörteil nicht aber kannste dir mit wenig Geschick selber basteln:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Fuji-KDPS-m.-Duplon-KDPSD/


----------



## Moerser83 (19. April 2015)

*AW: wft penzill*

Cool, danke


----------

